# 

## STALKER

?    SonyEricsson k510i

----------


## estrangeiro

SonyEricsson K800i
  ,  ,   HP635() 3  .   HP( 2.1)  SE(3.2).    -   ( ).

----------


## admin

SonyEricsson M600i

----------

SonyEricsson 750   w800i, 1600   75.

----------


## V00D00People

45 -->  G67--> 650--> 398--> L7 
   V3x ...

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

SonyEricsson 750i 
      Siemens ME45  - .

----------


## rust

Motorola A1200... 
Linux !  
 ssh    
   ,    .
   ...       ...  100%

----------


## STALKER

> 45 -->  G67--> 650--> 398--> L7 
>    V3x ...

   SonyEricsson  !!!

----------


## V00D00People

> SonyEricsson  !!!

  ,     SonyEricsson    Motorola ROKR Z6  Motorola RAZR V3x        ;)

----------


## STALKER

2V00D00People
    !

----------


## rust

))

----------


## STALKER

!

----------


## rust

...
   :   - ...
     ...     .
  - ...   .

----------


## MerzaFka

Nokia 6300

----------


## V00D00People

> 2V00D00People
>     !

     .  *MerzaFka* "" ?

----------


## rust

> .

            .

----------


## ghfijhg

nokia 1610---> nokia 5110---> siemens c25---> siemens s35---> siemens s55
    siemens s55  ,     ,      ,  -,    -   .

----------


## rust

25  ... .

----------


## Uksus

Nokia 3100 --> Nokia 3220

----------


## laithemmer

!!!!    ,   -...    -  , , , ...      !  ! !!   - Ӫ!  ѳ    ((((

----------

SonyEricsson W850i

----------


## STALKER

K510i 

   ,     ,   ,  ,      .

 GSM 900, GSM 1800, GSM 1900 

 2006

 82 

 : 101 
: 44 
: 17 

,
262144  TFT (Thin Film Transistor) -   ,   
: 128 * 160 

 : Li-Ion,
     -  7 
     -  15 

 SMS, EMS, MMS
   :    

 ,  ,  

    - 28  

 ,  , , , 

 GPRS, WAP, E-mail, Bluetooth, -,  , miniUSB- 

  , 

 : 1.3 

 700.0.

----------


## ghfijhg

> 25  ... .

        .     ! -     . 
  16-  51-   -        (    )  51-        ,       16-,   16-    -    3-   ,   ,       . 51-      -     ;        +          -      !
 25-            -    ,        -  ,   , , 3-    -   .            -     ,     ,        ,       .

----------


## ghfijhg

-  !           siemens c25,      ,     , -     -       .         ,   ,      .

----------

> !!!!    ,   -...    -  , , , ...      !  ! !!   - Ӫ!  ѳ    ((((

  
 , 6233      ,  ,     1600   ,   ( ) ,   .   

> -  !           siemens c25,      ,     , -     -       .         ,   ,      .

    http://www.siemens-club.ru/ http://www.siemens-club.org/

----------


## ghfijhg

> ( ) ,   .   
>   http://www.siemens-club.ru/ http://www.siemens-club.org/

     ,     ,         - !

----------


## aneisha

Nokia 6125.

----------


## nickeler

3410.  ,  "-" .       .   - .   " " -    :)

----------

SonyEricsson w200i,   )))

----------

Nokia 7610.  ...     Nokia 2300

----------


## Ihor

Nokia N95

----------

> Nokia N95

   )))

----------


## New person

nokia 7710.

----------


## 23q

> )))

   ,

----------

> ,

    ,          ?- Vertu   8800, N 95   ,       (

----------


## Ihor

> ,

   
    ?          ? ....        ,         :) , ,      !:)

----------


## 23q

> :)

----------

> ?          ? ....        ,         :) , ,      !:)

     ,     .     N73  51,

----------


## V00D00People

> N73  51,

    ,       2 ?     ,       ,    ...   ...      ,  , 2   ,           ...
 ,      ,        176\208    2.2 ,   320\240   2 ... , . 
,        ...

----------


## Ihor

> ,     .     N73  51,

  73  , ,       2,  !

----------


## rust



----------


## Ihor

> 

    ?:)

----------


## rust



----------


## Ihor

> 

         ,    !:)

----------


## rust

,   ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,   ?

    ,  ,      !:)              ,       ,    , ..  ...       ,      !:) 
  ,      ,    ,   !:)

----------


## vip*Asik

Nokia 1100  3-4        ...    (     )

----------


## rust

> ,  ,      !:)              ,       ,    , ..  ...       ,      !:) 
>   ,      ,    ,   !:)

    ,   ,      .            .   .
      .

----------


## Ihor

> ,   ,      .            .   .
>       .

   ,  ,            ,          - !:)

----------


## rust



----------


## Ihor

> 

                !:)  http://www.drive.ru/supercars/shortn...5/1404289.html 
 
     !:)

----------


## rust

,  ...        ,    
          .

----------

> ,       2 ?     ,       ,    ...   ...      ,  , 2   ,           ...
>  ,      ,        176\208    2.2 ,   320\240   2 ... , . 
> ,        ...

  
   51- ,  ,  3     5   73.   73    ,      (,      ).   -   51.     ,  ,   =    .  ,   51           8 ! : 51    -     .

----------


## rust

...
   .
     ...

----------

> ...
>    .
>      ...

  
  ,    ....

----------


## rust

?
    ?

----------

> ?
>     ?

    ,    )   .

----------


## rust

3   ,     ...    
 ,        .          ...
  35+%     , (  ).     ,   ,    ....
      ...
, mmc, ssh, telnet 
   ,     ...       .      .
    ,       ...

----------


## 23q

-!!!        ,      ))   ))

----------


## Biluy

samsung i300 5 ( 2 ),    !!

----------


## V00D00People

> 51- ,  ,  3     5   73.   73    ,      (,      ).   -   51.     ,  ,   =    .  ,   51           8 ! : 51    -     .

       ,       4 , 8     ,     14" ...
.     3 ?         ?      ?

----------

**:       ,      .   Utel-     , HSDPA .  , -51    ...        .

----------

> ,       4 , 8     ,     14" ,   ...
> .     3 ?         ?      ?

  .      484DX  20" ?      ,      ,    ,       73    ,      51,  .    ,          N82  N95,     51.            .   " ",    ?

----------

